# Lake Erie Outing



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

The 14th ,I can't get down there till 2 or 3 in the afternoon,I'd be glad to join you guy for a few pops before Ihead out for the evning bite.I don't know about the 22nd have to check with the war department,and see what plans she has.


----------



## mwtroll (Jan 15, 2002)

IM fishing on sat only and have a crew ill be on ch.71 the KING TROLLER.

CAPT. DAVE B.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Glad to see you are gonna be there Troll! Are you gonna bring the boy with ya. ? Give me a call later in the week.


----------



## reddog719 (Dec 22, 2002)

Watch out miruss every time I take huntinfool43 fishing if he catches the first fish you might as well put your fishing gear up, cause you won't catch any. ha ha ha. At least that is the way it works when we go. Good Luck


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

reddog atleast someone will catch some fish maybe he'll show me how it's done


----------



## reddog719 (Dec 22, 2002)

huntingfool43 and I have been good friends for the better part of twenty years. Been on a lot of ADVENTURES together. We always have had a good time. I hope you all catch your limits, If not I'm sure you'll all have a good time


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

trying to figure out(finalize) more details

will have later today


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Now easy Reddog, it's not my fault you weren't paying attention when I was giving you lessons.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I would like to go with you and I will ask my brother-in-law if he can go if you don't schedule a trip.


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

Maybe, it all depends what we want to go for, which is, at right now, walleye, LOL, got em while they're, right, LOL. We may want to go for bass, or pike, tho, but, we are thinking this would be pretty fun.'

WE have a 19' deep v fiberglass, no trollin anything, nothing for trollin, we just drift with crawler harnnesses and erie dearies. We don't want t oake anyone else on , but, will is nessasary.


----------

